# sr20det no spark from coil?



## jarid224 (Dec 7, 2009)

My friend has a 95 240sx with a 240sx swap but its not getting any spark from the coil. Hes tried replacing the ecm and ignitor and still no fire. I was thinking its probably just a bad coil but he doesnt want to buy one unless were 100% sure. What do you guys think?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

jarid224 said:


> My friend has a 95 240sx with a 240sx swap but its not getting any spark from the coil. Hes tried replacing the ecm and ignitor and still no fire. I was thinking its probably just a bad coil but he doesnt want to buy one unless were 100% sure. What do you guys think?


inconclusive more diagnosis needed, wiring could be the the culprit. now when you say coil, are you refering to just one coil or all 4 coils?


----------



## jarid224 (Dec 7, 2009)

all 4 coils nothing


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

have you checked your ground. you need to make sure you have a good ground on the engine. that happened once to my friend


----------

